# Fishing Dixey Bar/Mobile Bay Next Week



## MichaelS693 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey guys,

Before I start I just want to mention how great this forum is and the information here is beyond helpful. Glad to be a part of this.


I will be heading down to Fort Morgan next week for vacation. I'm going to be taking my Xpress H22 Bay Boat and had just a few questions before I make it down.

Just to give you guys a little background information on myself, I am an avid fisherman. I've been fishing offshore, inshore and on lakes and ponds since I was 8 years old. I try to travel to Lake Calcasieu as often as possible to fish for Specks and Bullreds when the Birds are flying. We usually fish in Gorenflos Cobia Tournament (won in 2011 and 2008 if memory serves me right) and shootout each year and often snapper and tuna fish so I'm no stranger to the ins and outs of the Salt Life. With that being said I am no professional and 30 years from now will still consider myself to be a rookie.

I know this subject has been discussed many times and I have read most threads on it but haven't seen anything discussed recently.I wanted to get some information on fishing Dixey Bar and Mobile Bay being that I have never fished these areas before. I am no stranger to the Gulf Shores area being that my mom lives there but still would like to get more information. So my questions are.....

1. Do you guys think that my boat would be fine in that area? Ive been out several times in boats a lot smaller than that and a lot further but from what I've read Dixey Bar can be a bit overwhelming at times.

2. Any tricks and Tips on catching bullreds this time of year?

3.What Bait would be best to use and how good is the local marina about keeping bait in stock?

Thanks for the help fellas. TIGHT LINES!


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

The sand bar "Dixie Bar" extends out pretty far, there is also another one not as renown as Dixie bar on the Dauphin Island side, both of which hold nice size Bull Reds. Slow trolling or drifting either bar at the drop off points can yield some nice Bulls once you locate them. As far as bait selection goes anything will work to be honest. I tend to stay away from cut bait or live bait fish due to population of sharks this time of year. Artificial, crab and shrimp is what I use this time of year.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

The Marina has no live bait, but you can catch all you want with a cast net inside the marina break walls, I did very well on the bar a few weeks ago slow trolling, live LY's and Croakers, we caught reds, kings and Jack Crevelle's. did not have any problems with sharks. We caught very few fish up on the bar, most were caught in 30 feet of water or more, in the ship channel.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Croaker always worked best for me on Dixie Bar. Start you drift in around 10-12ft of water. Good luck!


----------



## MichaelS693 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks fellas, leaving out Monday to head down. Gonna try to fish 3-4 days


----------

